# sunglass tints?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

What color sunglass tint is good for road riding on sunny days here?
Gray, gray/green, brown... is the red tint good?


----------



## tink bell (Jul 28, 2006)

steel515 said:


> What color sunglass tint is good for road riding on sunny days here?
> Gray, gray/green, brown... is the red tint good?


i like iridium lenses for bright days...


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

i always wear the same glasses- a pair of Oakley Zeros with the VR28 lens tint. they're dark enough for bright days, but light enough for riding home after sunset.


----------

